# 22 mag



## old skunk

can yall tell me if a 22 mag would be fine for yotes out to 75 yds to 100 yds please help and fox


----------



## prairiewolf

I also say yes, with a well placed shot.


----------



## 220swift

Fox no problem out to 125, yotes it would need to be a very well placed shot out past 100 (heart or head)


----------



## youngdon

220swift said:


> Fox no problem out to 125, yotes it would need to be a very well placed shot out past 100 (heart or head)


+1


----------



## old skunk

how bad will the fur be damaged i want the pelt to sale


----------



## old skunk

All of the ones I shoot with 223 have too much damage. Here in Arkansas can't use fmj. Any suggestions?


----------



## bones44

You'd be amazed at the damage a 22 mag will do too. Try looking in the ammo and reloading section for some of what guys have used in the past for the .223. Every gun is different and will prefer one load over the other. The 22 mag will get it done but has it's pitfalls. Shooting too far will only wound unless you hit the animal just right and will end up spending more time tracking than calling. Great short range but loses killing energy quickly past 75 yards. Just my opinion though. Good luck !


----------



## old skunk

bones44 thanks 4 the info


----------



## prairiewolf

If you have a 223 I wouldnt change to a 22 mag., instead I would try some different bullets. The 223 really shouldnt do that much damage unless you are hitting heavy bone, like upper leg or shoulder. I use a 223 and a 204 and sell the pelts


----------



## Rich Cronk

I have a feeling that "Old Skunk" shoots flies off of a donkey's back with open sights on his .22 magnum.







Having said that, I also feel the need to say that coyotes are really dumb sometimes. Even with a 55 grain bullet out of a .223 punching him anywhere outside of the boiler room, the coyote sometimes runs a very long way before he realizes that he is dead. Edited to remove the silly decimal point before the 55.


----------



## Rick Howard

I use to shoot a .22mag for night hunting. NY only allowed rimfire for night hunting back then and still only allows it during deer seasons.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I use it at night because center fire isn't allowed here and I don't have much use for shotguns.

Since you have a 223, what weight bullet are you shooting and what is the avg distance you shoot them at?

It seems like a 40 should go in and not exit knocking them a$$ over teakettle.


----------



## Rich Cronk

"It seems like a 40 should go in and not exit knocking them a$$ over teakettle."
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
I know that some folks use that theory, and I once believed it also. Then one day I hit a coyote in the shoulder at 50 yards with a 50 grain SX out of my .223 and I saw the results of surface splash for the first time. A 40 grainer would be my choice if I had to use a .22 magnum because it is about the heaviest bullet you can get for that caliber, and there isn't enough velocity to worry about surface splash.


----------



## youngdon

I agree that the heaviest bullet you can get will be best in a 22WMR. That said, a 223 shouldn't be giving you a lot of pet damage unless as Rich said you hit heavy bone. A lead tipped bullet may solve that problem in your 223 as IME they are usually a constructed a little heavier(thicker jacket) and will punch through bone. Bullet velocity has a say in this as well, all bullets have a range of velocities that they are meant to work properly in. For example shooting a coyote at 15 yards with a 223 you may find that the bullet is still above it's ideal velocity range and it may just come apart at the slightest impact(causing splash), the opposite is true at extended ranges, the bullet may not expand at all. Personally I'd opt for the latter scenario, better to punch a hole than rip a hunk of flesh off an animal that will run for a long way and most surely die a horrible death. I'd examine my ammo choice and stay away from the rimfires first...but it does make for a good reason to go buy another gun and that ain't a bad thing.


----------



## Bossdog

I shot this coyote with a 223 shooting 55grain vmax at about 25 yards. As you see it wasn't too fur friendly, which I had planned on using that coyote to try to learn to skin one but with a softball sized hole in her neck there was no point in even trying.


----------



## old skunk

yep i no what u mean i use 55g hp about 60yds


----------



## youngdon

Bossdog said:


> View attachment 5640
> 
> I shot this coyote with a 223 shooting 55grain vmax at about 25 yards. As you see it wasn't too fur friendly, which I had planned on using that coyote to try to learn to skin one but with a softball sized hole in her neck there was no point in even trying.


Welcome to the forum Bossdog.

Proves my point, A V-max is meant to enter and basically explode into tiny fragments. Problems arise at velocities that are out of it's intended working range. All the fragments still have too much energy(especially in a narrower section of flesh) and continue enmass right out the other side. Bone can be a culprit in these situations as well, when a bullet strikes thin enough to break off bone(ribs and vertebae etc.) it sets in motion one of the most basic laws of physics....for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction.....the bullet if whole or in pieces is slowed significantly thus sending the bone on a path of it's own. The force behind the bones travel is wholey dependent on the energy loss of the bullet that struck it and the resistance of the surrounding flesh.

Sheldon Cooper


----------



## Bossdog

old skunk said:


> All of the ones I shoot with 223 have too much damage. Here in Arkansas can't use fmj. Any suggestions?


-where are you located in Arkansas? I live in just south of little rock.


----------



## Rich Cronk

The problem with most rifles in .223 or .22-.250 is that the twist rate is too slow to properly stabilize the 55 grain bullets. If your rifle will print good groups with the Sierra 55 grain boat tail Gameking, that is one good coyote whacking bullet.
https://www.sierrabullets.com/index.cfm?section=store&page=item&stock_num=1365

Another is the 55 grain Nosler ballistic tip which would be my second choice.


----------



## Bossdog

My bushmaster predator has a 1 in 8 twist rate for heavier bullets but it seems to shoot 55s accurate enough to hit a coyote, I don't care much for shooting paper after sight ins unless I'm shooting the 17hmr.


----------



## Rich Cronk

Bossdog said:


> My bushmaster predator has a 1 in 8 twist rate for heavier bullets but it seems to shoot 55s accurate enough to hit a coyote, I don't care much for shooting paper after sight ins unless I'm shooting the 17hmr.


-------------------------------------------------
Yes, your 1 in 8 twist will probably stabilize the 70 grainers and anything lighter (shorter) also. Remington and some of the other big names are stuck on 1 in 14 for .22-250, and maybe a 1 in 12 for .223 if you are lucky.


----------



## youngdon

Savage has really stepped up and seems to understand what people are actually shooting they have a 1-12 twist in 22-250 and a 1-9 twist in 223.


----------



## prairiewolf

My remington r-15 is 1 in 9.


----------



## old skunk

i live in clark


----------



## old skunk

bossdog i live in clark co


----------



## old skunk

bossdog i live in clark co


----------



## old skunk

i live in clark


----------



## youngdon

prairiewolf said:


> My remington r-15 is 1 in 9.


 Yeah they did make their version of the AR a 1-9......I wonder why they don't offer their bolt guns with it ?

Does anyone know where oldskunk lives ? lol


----------



## Bossdog

He looks to be proud to be from Clark county. My phone has done it before as well.


----------



## Rich Cronk

youngdon said:


> Yeah they did make their version of the AR a 1-9......I wonder why they don't offer their bolt guns with it ?
> 
> Does anyone know where oldskunk lives ? lol


----------------------------------------------
I am thinking that "Old Skunk" lives in Clark county. Seems like I read that somewhere?


----------



## youngdon

Sticky buttons ? LOL I hate when that happens....


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> Sticky buttons ?	LOL I hate when that happens....


 Thats why I like Velcro!!!!


----------



## old skunk

clark county arkansas


----------



## Rich Cronk

old skunk said:


> clark county arkansas


--------------------------------------
Oh really? Hey, don't let the Stone God get the best of you. Just tell him to go buy a real GUN and he will feel better.


----------



## old skunk

yep he needs 2 start out with some thing simple oh maybe like a bb gun dont let the name red rider fool you stone god u cant ride it its just the name of the bb gun good luck


----------



## youngdon

Yeah if you use it a club.


----------



## Scotty D.

I just purchased my 2nd Savage in a .22WMR...Had a mod 93 w/ a std barrel & I couldn't get it to hold a decent group @100 yds w/ any type of ammo, so I sold it...Bought the mod 93FVSS (heavy Stainless barrel) but havent mounted the scope on it yet.... Hoping it groups alot better...

Public lands require rimfire rifles only during daylight hours from Oct-Jan in OH, also, so I figure that I need a .22WMR... Not to mention all the ammo that I've got sitting around... no sense in selling the ammo, when I could just buy another weapon....LOL


----------



## Hortontoter

Scotty D. said:


> I just purchased my 2nd Savage in a .22WMR...Had a mod 93 w/ a std barrel & I couldn't get it to hold a decent group @100 yds w/ any type of ammo, so I sold it...Bought the mod 93FVSS (heavy Stainless barrel) but havent mounted the scope on it yet.... Hoping it groups alot better...
> 
> Public lands require rimfire rifles only during daylight hours from Oct-Jan in OH, also, so I figure that I need a .22WMR... Not to mention all the ammo that I've got sitting around... no sense in selling the ammo, when I could just buy another weapon....LOL


My pencil barreled Savage 93 in 22Mag shoots 30 grain bullets just fine. But the forty grain bullets I tried were all over the target at 50 yards. Approx a 2 1/2 inch group, if that would be considered a group.

Be sure you understand the rimfire law Scotty D. Unless somthing has recently changed, the Ohio law only allows those rimfires used in daylight Oct.1 - Jan 1 for hunting squirrels. I wish they would change this to allow the use of rimfires to hunt raccons during daylight hours while using a game call. Sure would up the number I would take this fall and winter.


----------



## Hortontoter

My mistake Oct. 15th not the 1st.


----------



## Scotty D.

I called ODNR last season & they reassured me that using centerfire at night during the above mentioned dates is perfectly legal.... The safety issue is the reason for rimfire--all the hunters in the public woods during 1/2hr b4 daylight & 1/2 hr after sundown during this period...They also said it could be used for yote, fox & Groundhog, & other small game....Of course, it wouldn't be the first time that they told me the wrong info from columbus









From the Ohio Revised Code:

_*1) It shall be unlawful for any person to hunt any wild animal on any public hunting area listed in this rule with any device or by any means other than shotguns; falconry; longbow and arrow; muzzleloading rifles and shotguns; and crossbows and arrows. However, rifles and handguns may be used to take furbearing animals from six p.m. to six a.m., handguns may also be used to take squirrels during open seasons and handguns may be used to take deer during the deer gun season in accordance with rule 1501:31-15-11 of the Administrative Code. *_

This is yet another "faux pas " in the fact that the General Hunting regs & The ORC do not match....I recently found another regarding night hunting of furbearer during youth gun, & muzzle-loader seasons ( another story--too many details for this post)... But when the game warden writes up a ticket, he states the violation of the Ohio Revised Code, not the General Hunting regs...Columbus told me "When in doubt, believe the Ohio Revised Code...the General Hunting Regs are meant as guidelines & won't hold water in a court of law.."


----------



## Scotty D.

And here's the ORC reg that matches the Gen regs..... It's hard to interpret & I believe that sometimes they [Lawmakers] do this to get us wheteher we are coming or going...LOL Both of these regs are in the administrative code... which one is right??? It'll cost a person lawyer fees to find out... Or ask Columbus ODNR & take the name of the officer that gave the info..

As for me, I've been stopped & checked by game wardens for yote hunting, fox hunting, etc on public land & they never batted an eye--just told me to be safe & good luck









(1) It shall be unlawful for any person to use or hunt with a rifle, pistol or revolver from October fifteenth through January first during the daylight hours on any area listed in paragraph (A)(2) of rule 1501:31-15-04 of the Administrative Code, except when properly used on a designated division of wildlife target range or when hunting squirrels or while trapping furbearers with a rimfire rifle, or rimfire handgun or muzzleloading rifle of .40 caliber or smaller, or when deer hunting with a muzzleloading rifle or legal handgun during the deer gun season, the statewide muzzleloading season and the deer special muzzleloading season.


----------



## Hortontoter

I agree that centerfire or rimfire is allowable at night. I also know from experience that some GW's let things slide and others do not. I don't understand why one could hunt squirrels with a rimfire rifle (most shots shooting skyward) and not be able to hunt furbearers when most shots, other than maybe raccoons, would be towards the ground. Makes absolutely no sense to me.

When you were checked and told to be safe and good luck were you hunting during daylight in the Oct 15 - Jan 1 time frame? If so, what caliber rifle were you using? Also were you on public or private property?


----------



## Scotty D.

Hortontoter said:


> I agree that centerfire or rimfire is allowable at night. I also know from experience that some GW's let things slide and others do not. I don't understand why one could hunt squirrels with a rimfire rifle (most shots shooting skyward) and not be able to hunt furbearers when most shots, other than maybe raccoons, would be towards the ground. Makes absolutely no sense to me.
> 
> When you were checked and told to be safe and good luck were you hunting during daylight in the Oct 15 - Jan 1 time frame? If so, what caliber rifle were you using? Also were you on public or private property?


Public land, .22 mag--daylight hrs during the week of Christmas.... He asked me what caliber my rifle was....


----------



## Beets

Best way I have found is to contact the conservation officer or officers in that district and speak to them directly because they are the one who would make the call at frist hand. I have been lucky enough to know most the local COs being that I am a hunter Ed instructor and it Removes alot of the gray area.


----------



## Patty

quick question.... is it true that you can shoot any 22 round out of A magnum? A friend of mine says he shoots lr rounds out of his all the time.... is this safe? I thought the brass was smaller in diameter in A standard round?


----------



## Patty

quick question.... is it true that you can shoot any 22 round out me A magnum? A friend of mine says if shoots lr rounds out of his all the time.... is this safe? I thought the brass was smaller in diameter go A standard round?


----------



## youngdon

Wellllll. ....yes you can make a 22lr or it's shorter cousins the 22l, 22short, and 22cb go bang. However the case diameter and therefore the chamber of a 22WMR is .015 larger than the 22lr. Most likely the 22lr case will split on firing, which may not be a good thing for the inside chamber wall. The bullet diameter of a 22WMR is .224 whereas a 22lr and its variants are .223 which would more than likely negate the rifling from contacting the bullet on a consistent basis as it travels down the barrel. I'd guess that accuracy would suffer (read suck) significantly.


----------



## Scotty D.

Patty said:


> quick question.... is it true that you can shoot any 22 round out me A magnum? A friend of mine says if shoots lr rounds out of his all the time.... is this safe? I thought the brass was smaller in diameter go A standard round?


Pretty risky....


----------



## Patty

first off I hate using my cell phone for internet! I was thinking the same thing about split cases and poor accuracy ... I did not know that they were actually different bullet diameters.... thanks for the knowledge youngdon'....


----------



## youngdon

You're welcome Patty.


----------



## NattyB

I shoot the CCI 30 GRN BLK tips out of the .22MAG for fox. Far as I'm concerned, that round was made for fox. Most of my chest hit fox do not have exit holes with that round. From my expereince the .22 Mag can be picky on ammo. Test a bunch to get the tighest groups. I've yet to find a 40 GRN bullet that shoots well out of my Browning T-Bolt (Like Hortontoter said). Yes, lots of big critters can be killed with a little round, but I would'nt use a .22MAG on yotes unless it was the biggest rifle allowed by law. Then I'd head, heart or double lung em and watch where they go.


----------

